# Specific 3D Printers, Scanners, & Hardware > FlashForge Forum >  Nozzle height Dreamer

## Menno

After receiving a very bad printer I picked up a new one.The angle from X-Y axis of the bad printer where way offset.So if you receive a Dreamer check if the X-Y axis are 90 degrees.

Now I have again a problem.After leveling the platform perfectly with a fillergauge (0.1mm) the problem appears.When I start printing the nozzle height is way to far from the platform.What happens is that the gap between nozzle and platform is to big and it is printing in the air.Where do I have to set the nozzle height?

Menno

----------

